# Fulfillment companies that can print images 16x18 on shirts?



## mrdiscobiscuits (May 6, 2016)

I need some suggestions on reputable fulfillment companies that can print images on shirts (black gildan 2000 short sleeved shirts) that are max 16x18. Ive done some research and most companies Ive found limit you to a graphi that is no larger than 12x16.

I also need the company to integrate with Shopify 

examples of the shirts im trying to produce:
[media]http://i.imgur.com/JaIVKfb.jpg[/media]


thanks,


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Email all of them. We only advertise 12x17 but we do 16x20 on demand.

The big issue is cost. 16x20 is ~60% more ink, pretreat and labor than 12x17. That means it's a LOT more expensive. People already moan about $18 fulfillment costs for the big 12x17 prints.


----------

